# Assoc. Dir. of Safety & Security Dartmouth College (NH)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This is a LONG posting. I've trimmed it. For the full listing, and there is a LOT of information:*
*Associate Director of Safety & Security*
*Associate Director of Safety & Security*

*Associate Director of Safety & Security*
Institution:
Dartmouth College

Location:
Hanover, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/16/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Department
Safety & Security Administration

Position Number
0412401

Hiring Range Minimum
Please Inquire

Hiring Range Maximum
Please Inquire

Position Purpose

Required Qualifications

Experience

Eight to Ten years of relevant security or law enforcement experience in higher education, preferably in a non-commissioned setting.
At least 5 years at a managerial or command level position in a unionized environment.
Broad experience in developing department directives (manual, policies, standard operating procedure, operations orders, etc.)
Broad experience in developing and implementing safety and security training programs.
Three to Five years as Accreditation Manager, preferably under IACLEA standards.
Experience in researching and implementing software systems and applications for operational and administrative applications (i.e. scheduling, records systems, emergency mass notification, safety apps, etc.)
Extensive and varied experience in campus safety, campus law enforcement or similar campus environment.
Knowledge of laws, regulations and policies (Clery, FERPA, HIPPA, VAWA, Title IX, etc.) related to safety and security in higher education.
Familiarity with and awareness of best practices and national trends related to safety/security and legal issues impacting higher education.
Familiarity with PMAM, PowerDMS or other accreditation management system, and highly proficient with computer applications, including the Microsoft Office Suite.
Excellent written communications, public speaking and interpersonal skills.
Education

Bachelor's Degree degree in criminal justice, emergency management, or a related field.
Preferred Qualifications

Demonstrates a commitment to diversity, inclusion, and cultural awareness through actions, interactions, and communications with others, and a dedication to diversity and to serving the needs of a diverse campus population.
Strong leadership and management skills.
Demonstrated organizational, analytical, strategic thinking and persuasion abilities.
Ability to interact and communicate effectively and collegially with a wide range of constituents, e.g. faculty, administrators, students and staff.
Demonstrate ability to design and conduct evaluations of programs and organizations.
Innovative, creative, imaginative, and resourceful.
Advanced Degree preferred.
SEIU Level
Not an SEIU Position

FLSA
Exempt

Employment Category
Regular Full Time

Department Contact for Cover Letter
Issacson Miller Executive Search Firm

Equal Opportunity Employer
Dartmouth College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer with a strong commitment to diversity and inclusion. We prohibit discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, marital status, or any other legally protected status. Applications by members of all underrepresented groups are encouraged.

Special Instructions to Applicants
APPLICATION PROCEDURE
Confidential review of applications and nominations will continue until an appointment is made. Applications, nominations, and inquiries should be directed electronically in confidence to:
Dan Rodas, Partner
Gregg Glover, Senior Associate
Isaacson, Miller
Search Details Page

Employment in this position is contingent upon consent to and successful completion of a pre-employment background check, which may include a criminal background check, reference checks, verification of work history, and verification of any required academic credentials, licenses, and/or certifications, with results acceptable to Dartmouth College. A criminal conviction will not automatically disqualify an applicant from employment. Background check information will be used in a confidential, non-discriminatory manner consistent with state and federal law.

Quick Link
Associate Director of Safety & Security

Key Accountabilities
Operations Management - 25%
Accreditation Program - 25%
Department Liaison and Community Representation - 15%
Leadership Continuity and Emergency Management - 15%
Staff Development and Training - 20%
Demonstrates a commitment to diversity, inclusion, and cultural awareness through actions, interactions, and communications with others. Performs other duties as assigned

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Dartmouth College

Online App. Form:
https://searchjobs.dartmouth.edu/postings/55843


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It is a beautiful campus and nice area of the country.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> It is a beautiful campus and nice area of the country.


In that case, it sounds like a potentially great retirement job!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

PBC FL Cop said:


> It is a beautiful campus and nice area of the country.


The problem is, you have to deal with the faculty and students.


----------

